# Grandiosos y creativos 80's



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Este post, quisiera dedicarlo unica y exclusivamente a videos de la decada de los 80's. Una recopilacion de aquellos años donde la musica era divertida y con imaginacion.
No desprestigio musica de otras epocas, pero a esos años les tengo un especial cariño y por eso quiero hacerle una recopilacion unica, para compartir.

P.D. Coyotito y julien, por favor no me rieguen arena por aca... jajaja. Saludos colegas.

Empiezo, con esta genial pieza de Murray Head, llamada One Night in Bangkok de por ahi de 1985.






Otra gran pieza de Bonnie Tyler, llamada Holding out for a Hero tambien de 1985.






Corria el año de 1981 y Adam & The Ants estrena Stand and Deliver






Mañana seguire armando este collaje para que lo disfruten y se acuerden de esos gloriosos años.
P.D. Si gustan contribuir, traten de seguir el formato de presentacion de cada uno, para tener el año de lanzamiento, evitar comentarios para no hacer discontinuidad, y que se limiten de 1980 a 1989. Para tener un post decente tipo playlist. Saludetes!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

The Bangles por en el año 1986 sacan el super hit "walk like an egiptian"





Exitazo de Katrina & The Waves en 1985 con Walking On Sunshine


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

Gloria Laura Branigan 82  (RIP)





Shenna Easton For your Eye Only 80's


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

WTF!!!!
Estos HDP pretenden seguir robando luego de 30 años!!!!


			
				Wham! Wake me up before you Go-Go 84 dijo:
			
		

> Este video incluye contenido de EMI y ya no esta disponible en tu país





			
				Culture Clube Karma Chamaleon 83 dijo:
			
		

> Este video incluye contenido de Sony Music Entertainment y ya no esta disponible en tu país


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Gracias por el aviso, buscare los enlaces subidos por usuarios para evitar esos problemas.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 18, 2010)

http://www.zappinternet.com/video/bopWjiNkaS/Europe-Carrie






 por el momento no recuerdo mas exitos de los 80's, disfruten de la buena musica!..
P.D: adoro a cinderella *.*
Ups! tuve que editar, el video de europe que puse primero era incorrecto.. ahora sii cuelgo el verdadero


----------



## Dano (Ago 18, 2010)

Travolta cuando bailaba era de esa época no?.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

> Travolta cuando bailaba era de esa época no?.



Creo que no Dano el fue a finales de los 70's si mal no recuerdo... en Sabado por noche o algo asi...
vaya que soy viejo.. jejejej
Saludos...

EDITO: yo no era seguidor del programa pero por 3 razones mayores que yo tenia que ver todo lo relacionado al el...


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 18, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> vaya que soy viejo.. jejejej



lubeck es un anciano!.   ups! sorry.. pense en voz alta.. 

(broma )


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

Eagles Hotel California '80
nacio en los '70 pero su auge fue en los '80


----------



## panxozu (Ago 18, 2010)

no me toco vivirlos  pero mi hermano se quedaba escuchando hasta mi fastidio hasta que se me grabaron algunas , las que mas recuerdo era esta:

With or Without you - U2






y quien no ha escuchado esta, le guste o no pero la habrá escuchado alguna vez


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

O que Acapulqueño no recordara esta.... tambien en los 80's
Roxette The Look '89




y cuantas mujeres fracturadas no lo recordaran y hombres que quisimos hacerlo...


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 19, 2010)

Ahhhhh,excelente tema,vaya que me hizo alegrarme la noche,soy de 1983,así que me toco parte de está epoca
esperando poder contribuir con el topic
saludos


 





Quiet Riot-Come On Feel The Noize 1983,gran solo que se avientan una buena rola






Styx-Mr Roboto 1983






Journey separate ways 1983 me encanta el sonido de la guitarra 






A flock of seagulls--I ran 1982 
 





The cars-Drive 1984






Toto-Africa 1982,muy relajante!






Foreigner-Waiting for a girl like you 1981 me gusta mucho esta buen sonido de los sint

espero haber ayudado 

saludos


----------



## xiki (Ago 19, 2010)

Las chicas del can 1982.
Década creativa en la que ya se conocía la música del mundial 2010.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Travolta cuando bailaba era de esa época no?.


Casi casi.
El tipo bailó a fines de los '70: En el '77, Saturday Night Fever/Fiebre de Sábado por la Noche y al año siguiente ('78) salió Grease (esta la tradujeron de varias maneras y hasta la dejaron con el nombre original en algunos casos).
Ambas se transformaron en algo como clásicos, la primera con un argumento medio pelo (pero pelo con gel y muy peinado) y sin mucho más que Travolta bailando. La segunda... Un musical insufrible y con gel también, que era infaltable.

Entró a los '80s donde hizo sólo una película bailando (si mal no recuerdo): Staying Alive ('83). Es la continuación de Fiebre de Sábado... Pasó sin pena ni gloria, tal como Tony Mannaro.

Se mantuvo alejado del baile el resto de la década y un poco más, hasta que en 1994 filma con Tarantino (enorme director) Pulp Fiction. Recién ahí (si no me equivoco) baila de nuevo en un concurso y lo gana, esta vez con Uma Thurman, aunque no es una película musical y él está más gordo y más viejo. Tony ahora es más bien "El Gordo Tony"

Como sea, en los 80's hay varias películas musicales que no valen demasiado, pero con canciones que se ganaron un lugar por sí mismas. Por nombrar una, Footloose (la película) con (oh, coincidencia) Footloose (el tema):





Y por si con un hit no alcanzaba, también estaba Holding out for a Hero (a veces conocida como I Need a Hero):




Después la usaron en todos lados, hasta en la saga de Shrek.

¿Y si con dos no es suficiente? Mirá, acá están estos muchachos de Quiet Riot y tienen este temita que podríamos incluir en la peli... ¿No les parece? A los productores les gustó la idea y lo incluyeron: 




Son estos mismos tipos (Quiet Riot) los que hacen en el '83 un cover de una canción de la banda británica Slade de 1973 y la transforman (de nuevo) en un éxito, ahora inmortal. Se les ocurrió versionar Cum on Feel the Noise. Pavada de tema se mandaron.

Ah, pero nos falta el tema de amor para la peli... ¿Qué tienen por ahí?
Tenemos Almost Paradise ¿Funcionará?
Otro hit:





Y hay más películas de esa época que tienen bandas de sonido de este estilo, sólo hay que hacer un poco de memoria (o elegir medio al azar una de las conocidas) y pensar en su soundtrack. Acá hay una muy linda lista de los nominados (y ganadores) de los Oscars a Mejor Canción Original desde el '81 al '90. Footloose compitió con "unos temitas" en el '84...

Una cosa que me llama la atención es que nadie puso a Michael Jackson todavía: Thriller y Billy Jean (el single más vendido de la historia y en el video está el archifamoso moonwalk) son de estos años, junto con mucha de la mejor producción de este buen hombre negro que se transformó en una malvada mujer blanca.
Y estaba también Johny Cash. Para el que no lo conozca, póngase a buscar sus temas que son obras de arte.


Saludos


----------



## sony (Ago 19, 2010)

se les esta pasando uno de los mejores con este video inicio mtv sus trasmisiones




aqui cuando resien salio al aire,claro que en la actualidad ya no tiene nada que ver con lo que era antes ya que  ahorita pasan puro  raelity


----------



## lubeck (Ago 19, 2010)

Tambien nos falta la Reyna de Pop

Madonna Everybody '83





Madonna Like a Virgin '85


----------



## sony (Ago 19, 2010)

*Forever Young     *

by Alphaville
 no crean para mi recordar estos videos me producen un poco de melancolia 




aqui esta otra version
*Forever Young Laura Branigan* (RIP)


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

waka waka eh ehhh...  jajajja
Bueno aca les dejo otro videito.. no hay que olvidar a nuestros amigos orientales.. esta banda Japonesa.. es la unica hasta el momento que me ha gustado. (sin contar los sountrack de naruto ajajja  me fascina el anime.. *.* tengo colección en mi pc.)
El guitarrista de esta banda HIDE (RIP) o bueno el que era guitarrista.. ya murio u.u era muy bueno ufff excelente.. aunque parecia vieja jajaj siempre andaba con su peluca rosada. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39gRzFE_8nQ&feature=related

Esta banda tiene una otra cancion que resalta mucho.. la adoro! pero es de los 90's para el que la quiera escuchar.. la recomiendo se llama "Forever Love". Me despido y disfruten buena musiquita..


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 19, 2010)

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> waka waka eh ehhh...  jajajja



Les encargo de favor, que moderemos los comentarios, para evitar que sea descontinuo el collage de videos. Digamos que conserve el orden y la limpieza. Si no esto va a terminar en charlas y para eso tenemos la caja de arena.

Saludines y espero que no te ofenda, es solo por mantener orden.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 19, 2010)

estuvo buena esa del waka waka
aqui otros dos:

maniac - michael sembello (1983)






Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones (1981)


----------



## sony (Ago 19, 2010)

*White Lion*


*When the Children Cry (1988)*


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Les encargo de favor, que moderemos los comentarios, para evitar que sea descontinuo el collage de videos. Digamos que conserve el orden y la limpieza. Si no esto va a terminar en charlas y para eso tenemos la caja de arena.
> 
> Saludines y espero que no te ofenda, es solo por mantener orden.



sorry! T_T solo hago una breve introduccion al video.. pa los que no lo conozcan..


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2010)

sony dijo:
			
		

> *White Lion*



Sensacionales, de mis grupos preferidos.



Calling On You (Stryper)






Saludos.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

Stryper creo que es una banda cristiana no? aun asii me gustan... la cancion "J.E.S.U.S"  excelente!

Aca dejo a Freddy Mercury con su banda Queen.


----------



## sony (Ago 19, 2010)

*Skid Row *

*18 And Life*




*
*


----------



## lubeck (Ago 19, 2010)

No por ser cristiana deja o dejo ser buena musica...

Michael W Smith Por encima de Todos '80s





La voz mas maravillosa del mundo...
Barbara Streisand Woman in Love '80





Bon Jovi Bad medicine '88





Van Halen Jump mmmm de los 80's





Me olvidaba...
Parchis... ´80


----------



## xiki (Ago 19, 2010)

Para tí Elizabeth.
Nino bravo 1980


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

para mi?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 19, 2010)

Paul Simon Zimbabwe '87


----------



## xiki (Ago 19, 2010)

La version que oíamos en el 80 ..año de mi servicio militar...en la COE 103


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

estan juntando TESOROS che !!!!! 
esta la escuche de casualidad  de pibe........y me volvio loco, tarde mucho en saber quien era.
a veces un cantante es mejor que otro, y eso que elton john fue el original.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 19, 2010)

Tambien esta... famosisima


Sinead O'connor Nothing compares 2U '89


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 19, 2010)

New order-The perfect Kiss 1985

Es de llamar la atención el efecto del bajo,los sintetizadores y los 10 minutos que dura 






saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 20, 2010)

no me gustan los 80's pero esta me agrada:


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

no encontre de que fecha es pero....
Enya we r free


----------



## Electronec (Ago 20, 2010)

sony dijo:


> Skid Row



Dos pedazos de temas de una buena banda.............si señor......

Whitenake - Whitesnake  (1987) *Is This Love:
*





Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 20, 2010)

Dios¡¡¡¡¡ que buena musica están poniendo...... GRANDE LOS 80¡¡¡¡¡


de mis grupos favoritos:

http://www.youtube.com/v/jhdFe3evXpk?fs=1&hl=es_ES 




 

saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

Esta si me la perdonan tambien...
aca se hizo famosa cuando yo era pequeño... muy a inicios de los 80's
jeanette  porque te vas...


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 20, 2010)

*Starship - We Built This City 1985*






*
*


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 20, 2010)

Bueno, muy bueno!!!


----------



## Electronec (Ago 20, 2010)

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> Stryper creo que es una banda cristiana no? aun asii me gustan... la cancion "J.E.S.U.S"  excelente!



Que me dices de esta?.....

OZZY...






Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

De las que ... con un buen sonido... hacen hervir la sangre...
Yanni Niki Nana '89




Tracy Chapman Fast Car '88


----------



## palomo (Ago 20, 2010)

¡BUAAAAA! snif snif ¡BUAAAAA! me hicieron recordar mi epoca de secundaria.

Muchos de estos temas aun los conservo en acetato así que como me entro nostalgia lo voy a desempolvar y si puedo le subo las melodías.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2010)

epa..............nadie puso nada de vangelis, a mi me encantaba ( y encanta, ) voy a buscar.
este tema para mi es alucinante , para cerrar lso ojos y disfrutar con un buen equipo .:


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

Me encanta la musica Relax Fer..
a ellos no los conocia...

Sandra MAria MAgdalena 80's


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2010)

lubeck , vi que pusiste a esa jeanette........las francesitas son una locura, su carita y su vos, ya con solo hablar me da gans de secuestrarme alguna .....muchos temas son de locura, no se si *laura pausini *es de los 80 o de los 90 pero tiene muy lindos temas .

edito para no abrir otro, pero el tema de abajo "sera por que te amo " ya lo habia olvidado, esta buenisimo., me encantaba (encanta ) 
pero no me suena la voz. no es ese original , no era esa voz.
busque y encontre, me parece que el original es un tipo y una mina, encontre un par pero no los pongo  por que son de youtube y me parece que los armo un maraca por que aparecen fotos de señores -..................
busquen, en verdad lo cantan varios interpretes, cada uno reconocera la voz de sus recuerdos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

No recuerdo fer pero parece que de los 90
ponemos un sustituto mientras...

Richie e poveri Sera por que te amo 80´s


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 20, 2010)

Iron Maiden-The Trooper 1983  






Caifanes-Viento 1988


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 20, 2010)

Esta se nos olvidaba.... y no puede ser...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2010)

como se llamaba.....................................laberinto..........
david bowie.
el tema muy bueno, y la piba, la actriz de Hulk , en la epoca en la que no era correcto enamorarse de ella (por que era aun chica) .........pero .....que va...........
busquen la pelicula laberinto con david bowie y caigan perdidos.

las joyas que estoy encontrando , como se ve que no ando con tiempo para la musica, y me gustaba tanto !!!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 20, 2010)

Eta eta eta??






buenisima....


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 20, 2010)

Hombres G-En mi coche 1987


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

Mmmm no estoy seguro de esta la fecha pero como ya pusieron una de las que revoluciono el rock en mexico y esta salio por la misma fecha... pongo el complemento


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 20, 2010)

Que buenazos aportes


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 20, 2010)

Me hicieron recordar la nostalgia del 85... cuando esta cancion nos pego a todos los mexicanos por el terremoto que destruyo mucho de la ciudad


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Eta eta eta??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkRp3BnSZOY
> 
> buenisima....



si chico, estuve mirando ., o mas bien escuchando temas y no son de lo mejor de david bowie, asi que lo que me encanto de chico (y hoy ) fue la pebeta + la pelicula + la musica , en ese orden.

por eso no puse un tema en particular .


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 20, 2010)

cancionsisima pero pense ue pondrias al profeta del nopal


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si chico, estuve mirando ., o mas bien escuchando temas y no son de lo mejor de david bowie, asi que lo que me encanto de chico (y hoy ) fue la pebeta + la pelicula + la musica , en ese orden.
> 
> por eso no puse un tema en particular .




 + 1.... (y los caracteres de relleno... )


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

Una que ha pertenecido a todas las decadas ... tema de muchas peliculas..

Norman GreenBaum Spirit in the sky... 60,70,80...10...


----------



## Dario (Ago 21, 2010)

hey lubeck. 
se me hizo conocida la musiquita... aaahh... ya me acuerdo...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 21, 2010)

hombre G Sufre Mamon




Venezia


----------



## Electronec (Ago 21, 2010)

*Guns N´Roses:

Album:  Appetite for  Destruction (1987)*
*Tema:*_* Sweet Child O’ Mine *_







Saludos.


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 21, 2010)

The Police-Every breath you take 1983






Alan parsons project-sirius/eye in the sky-1981






Top gun anthem-harold faltermeyer y steve stevens 1986,una de mis pocas pelis favoritas


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 25, 2010)

Depeche mode-Personal Jesus 1989 






The cure-just like haven 1987


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 30, 2010)

algo más

un link con lo de la epoca,no es música.pero son recuerdos de la epoca,lo que daria por volver ahi.....

está muy completo,es para estar un rato ahi......

saludos

http://laloncheradelosrecuerdos.blogspot.com/2010/07/armables.html


----------



## lubeck (Sep 3, 2010)

No se como se dice... but...

otra promovida (masterizada???) en los 80´s 

Love is All Around y esta version de los 90 o 00's me gusta...

Billy Mack Christmas is All Around..


----------



## xiki (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## lubeck (Sep 3, 2010)

Neil Diamond America ´81


----------



## xiki (Sep 4, 2010)

Curso de guitarra que un amigo ha colgado.

http://jesususo.over-blog.es/


----------



## lubeck (Sep 4, 2010)

Miguel Rios Bienvenidos '82


----------



## asherar (Sep 5, 2010)

Pabellón psiquiátrico - "Inmaculada" 
del álbum La Primera En La Frente (1987)


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 6, 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, hablando de musica en español...

Magneto con 40 grados en 1989


----------



## lubeck (Sep 7, 2010)

El Tri Triste cancion de Amor 84


----------



## lubeck (Sep 7, 2010)

Amanda Miguel El me mintio 80's
(impresionante voz, quien la haya escuchado en vivo no me dejara mentir)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

a vecs pongo en youtube algun tema y lo busco con subtitulos.
algunos he leido y me encantaron..ya me gustaba la musica y encima la letra al descubrirla...mas.

pero recien vi el de America de neil daimond...... es porpaganda yanky ese tema !!!!!!
hipocritita propa de guerra fria, donde nosotros somos el futuro.

es uan aventura esto de escuchar con subtitulso, todo un riesgo: matar a un idolo o descubrir algo mas de lo bueno ?? 
chocolatin jack (con sorpresa) 

bueh.......lo seguire escuchando pero sin recodrdar al letra .


----------



## lubeck (Sep 7, 2010)

> pero recien vi el de America de neil daimond...... es porpaganda yanky ese tema !!!!!!
> hipocritita propa de guerra fria, donde nosotros somos el futuro.


[Coyotazo]
Yo creo que pasaba fer... que la mayoría de nuestra generación a inicios y mediados de los 80´s escuchábamos mucha música gringa sin tener ni PI de que decía la letra, ahora como ya están los cancioneros y traducciones en Internet, o que uno ya entiende un poco mas el lenguaje se da uno cuenta de las pavadas de letras... pero de que eran exitasos lo eran... por lo menos donde crecí... indiscutiblemente echas al estilo Hollywood dicen por ahi...[/Coyotazo]

Phil Collins Take at look at me now 84´s


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 7, 2010)

no se aceptan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Digo, para que queden los videos seguiditos y no de flojera estar brincando comentarios. Si opinan, ponen video. jejejeje


----------



## Robo (Sep 7, 2010)

y esta fantastica cancion de twisted sister \m/,


----------



## lubeck (Sep 7, 2010)

Wooooooooow no puede ser!!!!!

Me olvidaba de la cancion de mi graduacion...
Chris DeBurg Lady in Red 80's


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2010)

Apoco no se acuerdan de las caricaturas???


----------



## lubeck (Sep 7, 2010)

Mmm.. la de Remi me esperaba esta...
era la que me gustaba....





Y odiaba esta porque me mandaban a dormir cuando empezaba el auto Increíble, lobo del aire etc.etc.




Pinto topogigio HDP...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 8, 2010)

Foreigner Waiting for a girl like you 81


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 8, 2010)

Siii, se aceptan intros de caricaturas, no es posible olvidarlos. Pero que sean de lanzamiento en latinoamerica en los 80´s. Todo es 80´s no olviden.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 8, 2010)

que cosas nos gustaban... 
Lobo del Aire... 84





TRON 82





Los Años Maravillosos 80's
(Mi amor platonico Winie coper/Danica McKellar)




tarde meses pero logre conseguir la serie Completa....


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Apoco no se acuerdan de las caricaturas???



Uffff, Por suerte no!


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ponen al auto increible y no ponen a MacGyver??? eso no se hace...


----------



## Luis1342 (Sep 9, 2010)

jajaja el robot de mazingerZ (doble bestia) se parece a una lavadora que tuvo mi abuela jeje

pues quiza sea para bebes,pero está es una de mis favoritas los muppets 1989

no se por que me identifico con Gonzo

saludos






y la que mas me gusta de la epoca de 1985 Robotech

ahhh quien no quisiera un vf-1j! y volar a 3 veces la velocidad del sonido!!!!!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2010)

Mi Esposa Monica Bellucci

Julio Iglesias Esta Cobardia...


----------



## Imzas (Oct 2, 2010)

Holi, no se si este tema de wham sea de los ochenta, pero si se que me hace soñar, añorar, cosas que nunca he vivdo. No se loq ue dice, pero la musica es un idioma universal verdad? no hace falta interprete para disfrutarla.
Wham - Everithing She Wants




Esta musica realmente me entiende!
besus


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Holi, *no se si este tema de wham sea de los ochenta*, pero si se que me hace soñar, añorar, cosas que nunca he vivdo



Jazmin, se vé claramente que esta música te transporta , por que es la única explicación de que no hayas viso el cartel gigante que dice*1985*en letras verdes a los dos minutos y medio del video


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2010)

Es que ella está muy entretenida mirando al "príncipe (en)cantador" ...


----------



## Imzas (Oct 3, 2010)

holi, lo que pasa es que estaba escuchando en audio ese temazo de wham!, y el video lo busque a la rapida, hey, que ese "1985" me volvio a recordar una trilogia que me encanta!! volver al futuro.


----------



## asherar (Nov 17, 2010)

A ver si se acuerdan de este:


----------



## Dano (Nov 17, 2010)

The moody blues, ya ni me acordaba de ellos, una lástima. 

Dejo dos temas que hablan solos.











Para el tema Kingston Town si tienen un chorus bien corto para ponerle suena espectacular,el stereo agarra mucha profundidad, se denota una muy buena masterización a pesar de estarlo escuchando en youtube.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2011)

y dije....

esta tonadita yo la conozco....





Lambada 1989...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2011)

quizas este,:


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2012)




----------

